# Eating the litter?



## cfoster1966 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just got my hedgehog and he came with every single thing you need.  The problem is that the previous owner used paper towels in the litter tray under the wheel for the entire time she had him since he was a baby. I would like to use wood pellets as I use them for my guinea pigs and they are awesome. They have the added bonus of being heavy so the tray will stay under the wheel and not end up halfway across the cage each morning like it does now.  The problem is that he was eating the pellets the first tme I put them in there so I quickly removed them. I was wondering if he was just "testing" them to see if they were food or was he really eating them. Do you think it would be safe to try again or is it too dangerous? Anyone have any ideas? Thanks so much!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My Gambit loves to eat yesterdays news :shock: so he gets a paper towel under his wheel.  Some hogs will just sample/taste it and annoit with it a few times since it's all new to them.


----------

